# Martin B-12 B-18



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Martin B-12 B-18 Oahu, Hawaii

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2015)

That might be one of the coolest pictures I have ever seen!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2015)

Good one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2015)

That has to be a rare photo!

The group of Douglas B-18 aircraft really stand out at the rear of the flight.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Another shot

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2015)

That's your plane my friend!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2015)

Cool! Love that first Shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2015)

B-10

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 5, 2015)

Now these three photos give a good example of the B-10 and variants.

The top one, based on the removed front turret, is a B-10M, the second photo looks alot like the B-12 and the third photo sure looks alot like the XB-14

*edit* last one might be one of the B-12AM variants intended for coastal defense.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2015)

1 - You are correct sir, in the 2nd major configuration for the Tow Target version.
2 - Originally a YB-10 but converted to B-10B. This was one of the ones used on Hap Arnold's 1934 Alaskan Flight. YB-14 was a/c 33-162
3 - The one and only B-12A (a/c 33-265) equipped with the 37-15750 EDO Floats that General Frank Andrews set 3 world records with. That particular picture was taking while at West Point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2015)

You are the man, sir!


----------



## Graeme (Jan 9, 2015)

Twenty two B-10s were exported to Argentina and when they arrived they were inspected by high ranking generals. In the truck bed at far left is Juan Peron...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Martin B-10b

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)

B-12

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)

B-12 B-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2015)

I love that last one!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dutch (NEIAF) Martin 139 (Martin B-10 export version)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2015)

Another great pic!

That's the Model 166 (later renamed the Martin 139-WH3 for export purposes). The Dutch were the sole users with the exception of a single plane that escaped to Australia when the Dutch East Indies fell to the Japanese. The US bought it along with other Dutch aircraft and used it as a squadron hack blessed with the name of "Miss Latrine of 1930"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)

B-10

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- 318th Fighter Group- US GI & Trainer Bomber plane - HAWAII* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

Pre-WW2 Era 1938 Photo - Martin B-12 Bomber US AAC Gen Westover SIGNED RARE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 10, 2020)

Fantastic pics. The B10 family were the hottest of hot stuff in 1935 but such was the pace of progress it was obsolescent 5 years later and totally obsolete by December 1941. When it first came out it must have looked like an alien spaceship every other bomber (and virtually all aircraft) was a cloth Biplane

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2020)

Its' really amazing to see pics of the crowds that would show up to see them then several years later those crowds would be around the B-17.


----------



## RagTag (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks, enjoying this fascinating thread and spectacular pix some of which are totally new to me. I've always wondered if the turret was on a ball bearing ring and easily trainable, thinking they were not actually powered. But the main mystery to me is that in all of these only the Dutch example being loaded shows a gun in the front turret. Even the dorsal greenhouse rarely if ever shows any armament. I can see maybe there was air blast through that slot in the turret, but I've also seen pictures where the Brits rigged zippered baffles in similar early turrets. It seems in all the years this was in service someone would have figured that out. Why the lack of armament even on the bomb dropping practice mission shown? I know it was fast for its time, but did they really think it it could not be intercepted?


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 11, 2020)

Some aircraft had the hand held guns on a mounting that could swivel and pivot the gun out of the way into a storage position. The Blackburn Skua was one of them, the rear gun was stored upside down barrel forward inside the fuselage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2020)

It was on ball bearings and moved by hand. For the US, because of the air blasting through the slot it became standard operating procedure to rotate the gun (or the slot) rearward while flying. This was one of the issues the Russians complained about when they bought the first export copy.

fm is absolutely correct about the gun storage.

The bottom gun was stowed away as such:





The dorsal gun would not be seen unless the canopy was folded (139W3) or rotated (139 & 146) down and the gun moved rearward:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Dec 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Pre-WW2 Era 1938 Photo - Martin B-12 Bomber US AAC Gen Westover SIGNED RARE | eBay
> 
> View attachment 604503



Interesting how the aircraft to the right of the photo had a different color fuselage than the other three planes. The 11th Bomb Sq was assigned to the 7th BG at March Field, a unit known for some interesting variations in the painting of its B-10s.

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2020)

Someone should really write a book about this airplane...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RagTag (Dec 13, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> It was on ball bearings and moved by hand. For the US, because of the air blasting through the slot it became standard operating procedure to rotate the gun (or the slot) rearward while flying. This was one of the issues the Russians complained about when they bought the first export copy.
> 
> fm is absolutely correct about the gun storage.
> 
> ...


Great views that clear up a big mystery for me. Thanks!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Someone should really write a book about this airplane...



Yes he should!


----------



## varsity07840 (Dec 15, 2020)

B-18 destroyed at Del Monte field, Mindanao, Philippines.


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 15, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Someone should really write a book about this airplane...



Not correct...someone should really *FINISH *writing a book about this airplane!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

WW2 negative WWII original (N22) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2021)

Real Photo Postcard RPPC ACTS Martin Bombers Chanute Field Rantoul IL #3158 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Real Photo Postcard RPPC ACTS Martin Bombers Chanute Field Rantoul IL #3158 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





75ED

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

RARE 1940 Pre WWII US Army Prototype PHOTO~"TRAINING for B-18A Bomber COCKPIT~ | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE 1940 Pre WWII US Army Prototype PHOTO~"TRAINING for B-18A Bomber COCKPIT~ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

VTG Pre-WWII 1941 PHOTO Army Air Corps "Two B-18S BOMBERS" | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VTG Pre-WWII 1941 PHOTO Army Air Corps "Two B-18S BOMBERS" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





22nd Bombardment Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

